# Why are San Juan flows so low?



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Less than 25% of the mean at Sand Hills?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Information on projected releases from Navajo for the season can be found here:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...san-juan-river-4-7-16-a-60788.html#post430423

My guess is that it's well below average because tributaries like the Animas and La Plata are flowing below their averages for this date....mostly because of the last big storm and cooler than average temperatures.


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

It's in a dip, because of cool weather, slowing the snowmelt. And they may be charging the irrigation canals, too.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

That median is also based off of lots of data from the pre-dam era so it biases the current reality a bit (92 year median with 54 years of a dam). I would wager for the last decade or more the mean is closer to 2000 cfs or lower this time of year for the lower San Juan. 

Jealous of those with permits in May and June, granted at the forecast levels you could either section in a day.

Phillip


----------

